# What is this fish called?



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi 

I live in Hong Kong and just recently bought this fish but not sure what it's called. Can anyone help?

Would like to know more about this type of fish.

Thanks


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks almost like a blood parrot, but I'm not 100% sure


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I THINK it might be a pink convict or a "jellybean". I could be wrong though


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

awwwh, it's cute :-D

this is a pink convict


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

"Jellybean" is the shape. Kind of like balloon mollies. But I have purchased pink convicts shaped like the op's fish. I guess from what I was reading after my response earlier, there's still question as to where jellybeans come from. Some say pc, others say hybrid. But unlike blood parrots, jellies can breed.


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I've tried googling all the names but none of them seem to match this fish... 

In the shops they call it "Gold marble" (Translated from Chinese).

Pink Convict seems to have a longer body but this is more yellow and rounded... 

I've tried a few websites but can't seem to find any info on them.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

alunjai said:


> Thanks for the replies. I've tried googling all the names but none of them seem to match this fish...
> 
> In the shops they call it "Gold marble" (Translated from Chinese).
> 
> ...


if you could get a better clearer side shot it could help in identifying a little better


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

this is a blood parrot cichlid










looks like they COULD be that. they come in all kinds of colors.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Its a hybrid of something for sure. My guess would be a blood parrot variant but in my opinion it is too young to be able to say for sure.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

What size tank do you have?


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

My tank is a 45 gallon NPT. The blood parrot that I've seen seem to be all reddish/orange... but the ones I have are white..


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's a picture of my tank which set up about a week ago.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Neat tank :-D


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks!! Still working on the foreground. Hopefully add some dwarf hair grass...


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I believe the fish is balloon Ram .
Albino coloring is new to me, but so was the Neon blue variety of this fish until a few month's ago.
I could be wrong,,but I don't think so.:wink2:


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

They are not albino.
http://seefei.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/fish-rev1.jpg ??

Beautiful tank!
Are there other fish in there? I ask because if these are a parrot hybrid (white is not impossible depending on whatever was mixed in..) they could turn aggressive to any smaller fish as they grow. The tank is fine for those two though. Balloon ram will stay a lot smaller though.


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

Ahh... i think you guys might be right with balloon ram. Just googled for some pics and its getting closer. Thanks for that guys!! 

Olympia: that pic Just looks like it. I just have 4 other angelfishes. They all seem to be very shy and hide whenever i go near to the tank. They're not eating either.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

What temperature is the water? Rams will like it a little warmer than most fish. Turning it up to 80F (27C) might help their appetites, and will be fine for angels.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Tetra bit's,New life Spectrum pellet's for small fish should interest them.
Ram's will forage along the bottom, and rarely take food's until it reaches the substrate.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Not sure but think food selection might be different in Hong Kong than it is here.


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

I dont have a heater and the room temp is around 21-22C. Would the rise in temp harm the plants? I tried blood worms but i havent seen them go for it. I did drop some flakes but not seen them foraging at the bottom. Maybe temp is on the low side.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes I would definitely buy a water heater to warm it up for them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I would say a 250 watt heater would work fine in a 45 gallon.


----------

